# Looking for my dream car



## Kyjimo (May 26, 2011)

I live in Texas and I've been trying to find a Nissan Skyline R-32/33/ or 34. It is my dream to own one and will do almost anything for it. I do want it to be standard not automatic but other then that idc if it's wreck I can fix it. So if you can help please do and thank you so much


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Kyjimo said:


> I live in Texas and I've been trying to find a Nissan Skyline R-32/33/ or 34. It is my dream to own one and will do almost anything for it. I do want it to be standard not automatic but other then that idc if it's wreck I can fix it. So if you can help please do and thank you so much


Hey man,

I don't know if you're willing to look outside of Texas but I found some Skyline R32/33 and 34s on sale in California, Arizona, Louisiana and Georgia on Nissan Skyline for sale. That would be one heck of a good excuse to embark on your Skyline's first long-distance road trip!


----------



## Kyjimo (May 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for that and if you know of anymore places plz hit me up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, only the R33's are legal to own AND license in the USA. I would seriously look into this issue before purchasing one. Here's a good place to start (Note: In place of the ********, replace with the letters "n i c o c l u b" but without the spaces):

http://www.********.com/archives/th...ine-importation-into-the-united-states-1.html


If that doesn't work, look for an article titled "Importing a Skyline" at www.n i c o club.com (remove the spaces...it's a good site, but doesn't like to hyperlink from this site for whatever reason!).


----------



## GeneO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello, 
Hope you are well. My partner and I deal in 1986 and older Skylines, that are clean ready to roll units. He is master mechanic in Melbourne, Australia. I f you are serious about this, we can help you. We will even convert to left hand drive. The benefit you get here is not the expense costs of compliance for a 96-98 unit which is all that is allowed in the states.
Please give Gene a call 612-437-5715 and if still interested you can talk to my partner.
We will quote you a vehicle that has been all gone through and ready to enjoy.
Respectfully,

Gene


----------



## Kyjimo (May 26, 2011)

Thank you and I will be trying to get in touch with you in a week or so Gene. Also I was wondering what models do you have exactly and I do want it to stay Right-hand drive I don't wanna take away from the JDM feel too much so if you would post back on here soon that would be nice too
Thank you
Chris


----------



## GeneO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the reply. Just so you know when you do an 86 or older, we will not have the costs of compliance that come with bringing in a 96-98 unit. We will show you some examples, but nicest deal you have here, is Jared, is an expert with these cars and is great to talk to, he takes calls to, as he heads into his shop about 3:30pm Minneapolis time. 
What is your primary concern here, what features are important to you? Interior,exterior.rust will not be a problem there. What is your budget scenario?

Thanks Much,
Gene


----------



## Kyjimo (May 26, 2011)

My budget is tight right now but my plan is to have my Skyline by this summer. My only concern is that it stays right hand drive and has a manual transmission. I really was looking for a newer model since the r32 is the Skyline I first fell in love with but a 74 Skyline would be nice too. Just let me know what y'all might have and if y'all can help me.
Thanks again

Chris 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GeneO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Chris, 
just know if you were to do 96-98 they will require compliance work, and that is costly 25-35k. We can find the older one too, we were just talking about it last night. Jared is reviewing a few now, for you..

Have a great day.
Gene


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

IT'S PRICE IS HIGH SO YOU CAN FIND OTHER RECONDITION CARS. IT'LL BE VERY HELPFUL TO YOU SO YOU CAN GET IT EASILY WITHIN 40K BUT NOT ABOVE THIS PRICE.


----------



## GeneO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello I am misunderstanding here, please help.
Gene


----------



## Kyjimo (May 26, 2011)

Ok if anyone knows of any salvage skylines for sale will you please hit me up I'm game for a 74 skyline, a 93 Skyline GTR, a 97 Skyline GTR, and a 01 Skyline GTR so please send me phone numbers or websites and thank yall


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GeneO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello There,

Gene here, Jared and I are making some serious progress here. Are you aware of import laws here. anything 25 years old or older are allowed in without compliance. and other than that 96-98 are only other ones that can come in, and they have to have $30,000.00 worth of compliance work done on them. Beware of any cars outside of these paramaters, the US Gov. will pick these cars up,gauranteed.
If you want us to find you a car and buy it overseas let me know. 1987 and older can come in no problem,,, what is your budget now days??
Thank You,
Gene cell 612-437-5715


----------



## ryandh (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a DOT bond released 95 Vspec... See my thread

CA 1995 Nissan Skyline R33 GTR V-Spec... DOT bond release - Zilvia.net Forums | Nissan 240SX (Silvia) and Z (Fairlady) Car Forum

also, call me if you're interested.


----------



## gonepostal1540 (Feb 8, 2012)

we are a dealer in nc . we have a repo 1998 skyline r34 gt single turbo . highly modified car silly fast . has a ny title . have it up on modified car trader or check out our website Welcome - Southeast Auto Group Mooresville North Carolina 28117 . need to know what these things are really worth hooked up like this one . regards


----------



## Kyjimo (May 26, 2011)

Hey gonepostal I looked at the car and it's exactly what I want if you would please email me at [email protected] so I can get some more info about the car. 

Thank you so much
Chris


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## gonepostal1540 (Feb 8, 2012)

never heard from you still have the r34 if you would like to talk to us please email us at Welcome - Southeast Auto Group Mooresville North Carolina 28117 or call us 704-799-7774 regards


----------

